# Russian Portis



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Was in Kroger yesterday and they had botles of Russian Porter for $1.99. Being a porter fan I grabbed on to ty it out.



The beer was over carbonated and the head filled 2 3rds of the glass when being poured.



it took 5 minutes to finally get a glass of beer- pour, wait, pour, wait, pour wait



First sip left a taste of molasses, and bitterness. The the after-taste hit, bitter, sour, infected with some bile taste that doesnt belong anywhere near a beer, or human for that matter. 



So, ok, I took another sip. Glutant for punishment I know. Same results. Beer then ended up in the sink and a went to the fridge to find some 2004 bigfoot. Finally my tastebuds forgave me.



Cheers!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I am glad it was you to try this one and not me. Sounds pretty nasty.

Thanks for letting us know, or should I say _warning_ us.


----------

